# Michelin Camper tyre noise



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

I recently changed all 4 tyres from Michelin Camper to Avon and cannot believe the reduction in road noise. Last year with the Michelin you had a job to hear what chairperson of the navigation committee was saying and were seriously considering getting an intercom, and now with the Avons I can hear her...................On second thoughts.... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can't hear my tyres at all for the engine


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> I can't hear my tyres at all for the engine


Thats what I thought !!!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe the new Mitchelin Agilis camper tyre is also much quieter than the older version.
I think I have the same problem as Techno100 and Ticktok on my van though    


Trevor


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have gone a similar route changing the original michelin camping to Continental Vanco 2's.Much quieter tyre and better grip too,we can almost hear the radio now :lol:


----------



## Ramsey007 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mine has improved though my michs were 11yrs old. I have to say though above my engine noise is normally peppa pig on the tv behind my head. Have to love kids, though i couldnt eat an whole one.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

trevorf said:


> I believe the new Mitchelin Agilis camper tyre is also much quieter than the older version.
> I think I have the same problem as Techno100 and Ticktok on my van though
> 
> Trevor


Mine are the new one's


----------

